# Uncle's raw-silber ... und noch ein paar Details



## Grosser1609 (29. Oktober 2015)

Hallo zusammen,

ich bin kurz vor der Bestellung eines Onkels und habe einige Fragen.
wie ist das "raw-silver" und das Dekor? Echtes raw, überlackiert, eloxiert, Aufkleber, gelasert????

und bin ich richtig informiert:
Dämpferlänge 216 mm?
pressfit Innenlager?

Welcher Art und Güte sind die Hinterbaulager?
Reifenfreiheit? Welche Breite passt?

Und gibt es hier große und schwere Fahrer (190cm, >100 kg)? Welchen Druck habt ihr im Dämpfer? "Steht" der Hinterbau oder sackt er weg (z.B. beim steil bergauf)

Danke für eure Hilfe.
gruss, Martin


----------



## Grosser1609 (2. November 2015)

Grosser1609 schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> ich bin kurz vor der Bestellung eines Onkels und habe einige Fragen.
> wie ist das "raw-silver" und das Dekor? Echtes raw, überlackiert, eloxiert, Aufkleber, gelasert????
> ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ROSE Bikes Tech (2. November 2015)

Hallo Martin, 

ich habe deine Frage meinem Kollegen weitergeleitet und melde mich so schnell es geht bei dir!

Bis später ;-)

Viele Grüße

Julia


----------



## ROSE Bikes Tech (2. November 2015)

Hallo Martin, 

nun zu deinen Fragen:

Das Raw Finish / Silver wird mit einem leicht matten Klarlack zum Schutz überzogen. Bei dem Dekor handelt es sich um Aufkleber, welche sich ebenfalls unter dem matten Klarlack befinden.
Genau, die Dämpferlänge beträgt 216 mm und wir verwenden PF 30 Innenlager.
Wir verwenden beidseitig gedichtete, einreihige Rillenkugellager in Standard-Qualität.
Die von uns maximal freigegebene Reifenbreite beträgt 2,4“.

Bei weiteren Fragen stehe ich dir gerne zur Verfügung.

Liebe Grüße

Julia


----------



## Grosser1609 (2. November 2015)

Julia, vielen Dank für die Rückmeldung!

"Schwere Jungs" mit Erfahrung scheint es hier (leider) nicht zu geben....

Grüsse,
Martin


----------



## ROSE Bikes Tech (2. November 2015)

Hallo Martin, 

darüber gebe ich dir gleich auch eine Info ;-)

Liebe Grüße

Julia


----------



## ROSE Bikes Tech (3. November 2015)

Hallo Martin, 

es ist schwierig, einen idealen Druck festzulegen - das hängt oft auch von den persönlichen Vorlieben des Fahrers ab, 190 cm und 100 kg sind aber kein Problem. Wir empfehlen bei dem Bike einen SAG von 30 % bis maximal 40 %. Der Hinterbau ist auch ohne Plattform sehr stabil, man kann die Plattform-Dämpfung aber auf Wunsch zuschalten.

Viele Grüße

Julia


----------



## Grosser1609 (4. November 2015)

Danke für dein Statement - obwohl mir echte Erfahrungswerte natürlich lieber wären 
Die Hebelwirkung einer lang ausgezogenen Stütze (bei schräg stehenden Sitzrohren wird ja der effektive Sitzwinkel flacher je weiter der Sattelauszug) in Verbindung mit hohem Gewicht wirken u.U. sich halt schon stark aus.
Bei meinem bisherigen Bike musste ich den Dämpfer nahezu mit Maximaldruck fahren, Sag bergauf im Sitzen war immer >30%: Die Hebelwirkung der Sattelstütze hat Druckstufe / Palttform / Luftdruck einfach übertroffen. Ich wünschte mir daher eine recht "harte" Platform.

Gruss,
Martin


----------



## ROSE Bikes Tech (11. November 2015)

Hallo Martin,

bezüglich der Hebelwirkung hast du recht. Durch unseren doch recht steilen Sitzwinkel sind wir hier allerdings in keinem kritischen Bereich. Wir verbauen beim JIMBO Rock Shox Dämpfer mit einer DebonAir-Luftkammer. Hier fällt der Druck ohnehin etwas höher aus, als bei einem Dämpfer mit „normaler“ Luftkammer. 30 % SAG sind also bei der genannten Körpergröße und dem genannten Gewicht kein Problem. Luftdruck, Druckstufe und Plattform sind hier im grünen Bereich.

Viele Grüße

Julia


----------



## Grosser1609 (13. November 2015)

In ca.3 Wochen weiß ich mehr. Ich hoffe du behältst recht.


----------

